# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  اسهم تستحق المتابعة  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## saif1743

هذه مجموعة من الأسهم تستحق المتابعة هذا الأسبوع  .... و الشارت راح ارفقه صغير ...

----------


## waseem

mrvl روعه يابو علي وبين المطرقة والسنديان يافوق ياتحت اشوف كسر 34.4 نقطة دخول حلوه بإذن الله .

----------


## saif1743

حتى الساعة 8.30   مساءاً  بتوقيت السعودية   كانت النتيجة

----------


## saif1743

هذا سهم للمتابعة ... اتوقع فيه خير  ان شاء الله ...

----------


## kuwaitstar

يعطيك العافيه بوعلي 
سهمك جدا حلو من ناحية المؤشرات .....
بس من ناحية الترند للحين ماكسر الترندلاين بالشكل المناسب  يعني يعتمد على اليوم اذا تم الكسر الصحيح ...سيتجه باذن الله الى 18.4 بمرور بعض المقاومات 
ونتباعه انشاء الله

----------


## saif1743

هلا بو ابراهيم  ... المذكور  كسر ترند ...ههههههههههههههه 
شوفه و بالألوان  ...÷هههههههه

----------


## saif1743

و هذا سهم ايضا  للمتابعة  و ان شاء الله تدعولي :  sch

----------


## saif1743

ايضا  هذا سهم للمتابعه  :

----------


## saif1743

sch   >> high  =  10.67 
mikr  >>  high  = 8.87

----------


## saif1743

ايضا هذا سهم يستحق المتابعه :

----------


## saif1743

مبروك   nile   الهاي   29.66 $

----------


## saif1743

ايضا هذا سهم يستحق المتابعه :

----------


## saif1743

مبروك الهاي حتى الآن 26.60  $   بارتفاع  6 %

----------


## saif1743

سهمين للمتابعة :

----------


## saif1743

نتيجة اسهم اسهم للمتابعة  الى نهاية يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم للمتابعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم يستحق المتابعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم يستحق  المتابعة  :  cci

----------


## saif1743

للمتابعة الجادة :  gb

----------


## saif1743

سهم يستحق المتابعة :  ipxl

----------


## saif1743

ايضا سهم يستحق المتابعة  :  lvlt

----------


## kuwaitstar

هلا بوعلي ... هلابالغايب كم يوم ومادري وين رايح  :Regular Smile: 
حبيبي بوعلي سهمينك حلوين .. بس ياريت تشرحلنا كونك انت ملك الشموع ...أبيك تشرحلي شنو معنى الشمعه الاخيره الي صايره بالسهمين ...وهل هي تشائم ام تفائل 
والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## saif1743

هلا  خوي  بو ابراهيم .... الغيبة كم يوم كانت بسبب السفر  ....   و خليكم ترتاحوا مني جم يوم  ...÷هههههه 
اما عن الشمعتين طبعا هي شموع تفائل بس مو كل شمعة بهذا الشكل هي تفاؤل  لابد ان تناظر الشموع اللي قبلها مع بعض المؤشرات للسهم  ...   و سلامتك

----------


## saif1743

اسهم للمتابعة يوم الخميس و الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم تستحق المتابعة  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم تستحق المتابعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم تستحق المتابعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم يستحق المتابعة :

----------


## saif1743

ايضا  سهم يستحق المتابعة  :

----------


## saif1743

سهم يستحق المتابعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم للمتابعة :

----------


## saif1743

bvf

----------


## saif1743

ivx

----------


## saif1743

nss

----------


## saif1743

fcl

----------


## saif1743

imos

----------


## saif1743

bsg

----------


## saif1743

للمتابعة

----------


## saif1743

سهم للمتابعة :

----------


## saif1743

للمتابعة

----------


## saif1743

مع انه صغيرون ...بس للمتابعه

----------


## saif1743

للمتابعة

----------


## saif1743

للمتابعة

----------


## saif1743

سهم هاي سنوي  .. اعتقد و الله اعلم فيه 2 $

----------


## kuwaitstar

حلوة اسهمك يابوعلي 
روعة والله

----------


## saif1743

geoi

----------


## saif1743

mck

----------


## saif1743

snda

----------


## saif1743

hp   -  hal

----------


## saif1743

imax

----------


## saif1743

smh    شارت عجبني  و اعتقد صيدته مع اغلاق السوق

----------


## saif1743

EIX

----------


## saif1743

prx

----------


## saif1743

للمتابعة

----------


## saif1743

sy

----------


## saif1743

rga

----------


## saif1743

aiv

----------


## saif1743

mps

----------


## saif1743

cps

----------


## saif1743

ax  -  k

----------


## saif1743

مبروك مع نزول السوق الا ان السهمين حققوا نتائج طيبة و الحمد لله   
حتى الآن   ....  ax الهاي = 32.75 $  k الهاي = 44.35 $

----------


## saif1743

للمتابعة

----------


## Penny$Maker

يسعدلي صباحك بو علي  ما ادري هالسهم يصلح مع الاسهم للمتابعه حق يوم الاثنين والا لا
وموفقين خير انشالله

----------


## jamaly10

اخي الكريم : السهم اكثر من رائع وذلك للاسباب التاليه:
1-السهم فاتح على قاب اب واغلق الشمعة قريبا جدا من سعر الهاي
2- مؤشر الماكد وبداية الانطلاقه للاعلى مع تمنياتي باجتياز اللاتجاه  السلبي صعودا واختراق خط الصفر 
3- مؤشر rsi يوحي بان السهم في شده وقوة على الصعود وانه للان ما وصل مرحله الاوفر بوت
4- وهذا الاهم ان السهم اخترق متوسط 50 يوم بفوليوم عالي جدا  واغلق فوق هذا المتوسط
من وجهة نظر السهم متجه لاغلاق القاب ( قاب داون ) واحتمال وصوله الى 10 $

----------


## Penny$Maker

جزاك الله الف خير على البادرة الطيبة اخ جمالي 10 ويعطيك العافيه وهذا ايضا سهم مني لك انشالله فيه خير بما اني تعلمت انه بالايجابي حق الماكد انشالله فيه خير وسيف لا تبخل علينا بمعلومات الطيبه انت مدرسه في هذا المنتدى ونظرياتك تشهد لك بالثناء ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## saif1743

السلام عليكم  
mcrl    هدفه الحالي بعد تخطيه  9.5 $  ملامسة خط متوسط 200  يوم  . 
و ان شاء الله رايح لها بكل رياحه  .... 
السهم الثاني sptn
مرتد من استراحة المحارب  لأنه قبل ثلاثة ايام عامل بريك أوت محترم  ... و ان شاء الله راح يحقق هاي جديد ..  بس بصراحة الماكد لك عليه شوي  مع انه جاي من تحت لكن  الشمعة الأخيرة اللي عملها ( شمعة الريفيرسل )  تقول انه رايح فوق  ...  و هذا النموذج من الأسهم ( بريك اوت + ريفيرسال )  يحبها جدا بو ابراهيم  .....  اسمحي اهديه هذا السهم هدية من عندك لحبيبنا ابو ابراهيم  ....   
عساك على القوة  .....    و طبعا اثنينهم للكتابعة الجادة  ....

----------


## Penny$Maker

انت الخير والبركة والسهم لك دون ما تطلبه يا بو علي يا استاذنا الغالي  
جزيت خير وزوجة بكرا  :Regular Smile:  الله يوفقك يا رب

----------


## saif1743

اسهم امس  حقق  ارقام حلوه  ماشاء الله 
mscc   .......      high  =  18.17 
ntgr.......      high  =  17.06 
px .......      high  =  47.08 
mcrl  .......      high  =  9.78 
sptn   .......      high  =  11.63 
مبروك عليكم النتائج الجيده

----------


## saif1743

woof

----------


## saif1743

su   +   hans

----------


## Penny$Maker

يسعدلي صباحك سهمنا بو نظره 9.5 كمل 10.09 اليوم اللي بعده مكسب 4% والحمدلله 
وصراحه انا يعجبني كل موضوع تضعه بو علي عساك على القوة

----------


## Penny$Maker

بو علي ما شاء الله سهمك hans  ممتاز 5.89% 
New high year
66.35 
وكذلك سهم woof 24.67   جزاك الله خير صراحه اسهم اكثر من روعه وتستحق التقدير ويجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Penny$Maker

بو علي هذي بعض الاسهم الموجوده عندي بالفلاتر وانشالله تعجبك يا رب وخذها  هدية مني لك لأنك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## saif1743

حياك الله  اخوي  Penny$Maker       و مبروك عليك سهمك  .... 
اما الأسهم في الجدول  فأنا متابع ايضا  هذا الموقع  و فيه اسهم طيبة ما شاء الله عليهم  ... بس افضل اسهمي اللي انا اثق في مؤشراتها  ....  لأن الموقع يقدم لك اسهم  ماتدري على اي اساس هو حاسبها  .... عل كل حال   " اللي تغلب و تربح به  .. العب به  "

----------


## saif1743

RT  +  DRE

----------


## saif1743

ما شاء الله    RT     12% ------------------------------------------------------------------------------  DF   -  WMS

----------


## saif1743

ماشاء الله DF مرتفع في البري ماركت 2.57 $  مبروك

----------


## saif1743

شباب  آسف جدا  ... كتبت سهم بالخطأ  fd    بدل من  df 
عل كل حال الاثنين مرتفع

----------


## saif1743

jah   +  mck

----------


## saif1743

الحمد لله   ... النتائج حتى الأن  جيده

----------


## saif1743

ptv  + payx + n

----------


## saif1743

للمتابعه

----------


## saif1743

يعدل السوق شوي  و اسهمنا تعود للتألق ان شاء الله  ....  مؤشراتها مازالت حلوه  ... 
---------------------------

----------


## saif1743

SYMC + STJ

----------


## saif1743

tup  +  rai

----------


## saif1743

lnc    - xel

----------


## saif1743

للمتابعه

----------


## zoooom

يا سلام عليك يالشايب الظاهر وانت تسوي الفلتر ماخذلك راس عنب فاخر محترم ... تشكر على هالفلتر ... نرجع ونقول .. اللي ما يشتري يتفرج على هالفلاتر الطيبه من الشياب فقط  :Regular Smile: )

----------


## saif1743

هلا  بو عبدالله  ....  تصدق  ان هذا السهم طلع عندي في 4 فلاتر  ... و كنت متأكد انه راح يطير  .. بس الحمد لله خذت نصيبي فيه ثاني يوم و شفت غيره  .... الحمد لله  
اسهم يوم الخميس متابعة يوم الجمعة .....

----------


## saif1743

xmsr + fhn

----------


## saif1743

plmd + +++

----------


## saif1743

pmi

----------


## saif1743

duk

----------


## saif1743

ssri  +  hmy

----------


## saif1743

cy

----------


## saif1743

mscc

----------


## saif1743

mdrx

----------


## saif1743

jkhy

----------


## saif1743

jbl

----------


## saif1743

drct

----------


## saif1743

ما شاء الله  .. مع ان السوق  احمر   ... إلا أن سهمنا الأخير مسجل 3.71 % 
الهاي   17.36 $ 
اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر

----------


## saif1743

cop

----------


## saif1743

مبروووك cop   61.63

----------


## saif1743

adct

----------


## عياد

ماشاء الله
ADCT high 26.20$
مبروك يابو علي

----------


## saif1743

الله يبارك في عمرك اخوي عياد 
خلينا نشوفك في مصر يوم الخميس الجاي  ان شاء الله   hlt

----------


## saif1743

k

----------


## saif1743

vclk

----------


## abomusa

مشاء الله عليك يابو على مجهود تشكر عليه  
الله يزيدك من فضله  
ابو موسى

----------


## saif1743

حياك الله   يا دكتور ... حيا الله هل الدمام   gnta

----------


## saif1743

expd

----------


## saif1743

dish

----------


## aboahmed2

بارك الله فيك يابوعلي  اسهم حلوة   ومعذره توني اشوفهم  تدري توني جديد علي المنتدي

----------


## aboahmed2

بارك الله فيك يابوعلي سهم داش حلو واعتقد الشرا عند الدعم عند 30ونص

----------


## saif1743

هلا اخوي بو احمد 
اي نعم الدخول المفروض عند نقطة الاختراق ( البريك أوت )  30.5 $ 
و الى الآن اللو  حقه   30.55 $  
موفقين يارب

----------


## saif1743

مبووووووووك  يا بو احمد   طار  الدش  ....هههههههههههههه

----------


## saif1743

ما شاء الله عليك يا expd 
مبدع اليوم  الهاي حتى الآن   55.39 $

----------


## aboahmed2

الله يباركلك يابوعلي بالدش هههههههههههه   بعد لو السوق يساعد كنا نشوف ارقام اعلي من جذي

----------


## aboahmed2

يابوعلي السوق ماساعد هالدش يمكن فيه قنوات ممنوعه ههههههههههههههه    المغروض يدق ابواب ال32   عساك علي القوة يابوعلي :48 48:

----------


## saif1743

brl

----------


## سالم

مجهود تشكر عليه
الله يزيدك من فضله

----------


## saif1743

شكرا  اخي سالم   fto

----------


## saif1743

rgc

----------


## aboahmed2

امسيك بالخير بوعلي   سهمك rgc شكله رايح فوق ال20 بس خل السوق يساعده شوي    رجس علي وزن نرجس ههههههههههه

----------


## saif1743

تسلم يا خوي ابو احمد  السهم فعلا وصل 20  $   مثل ما  انت تفضلت  
مبروك لنا جميعا

----------


## saif1743

mnta

----------


## saif1743

ما شاء الله   mnta  الهاي  =  29.20 $

----------


## saif1743

bj

----------


## gulf29

بالنسبة لسهم mnta اخذ اب كريد الى 45 دولار ....اذن يستحق المتابعة و المضاربة فية 
يعطيك العافية و ما قصرت يا بوعلي 
بالتوفيق

----------


## saif1743

vrx

----------


## saif1743

medi

----------


## saif1743

tif

----------


## saif1743

gild

----------


## saif1743

حبيب ابو عبدالله  qcom

----------


## عياد

حيا الله أبو علي لك وحشة نورتنا والله  كل عام وانت بألف خير 
اخوك عيـــاد

----------


## saif1743

MHK  IVGN

----------


## saif1743

LBIX

----------


## al-qurashi55

بارك الله في جهودك 
والله يجزاك الف خير

----------


## saif1743

حياك الله يالقرشي  ...  rhat

----------


## من يرحمني

مشكور سيف

----------


## saif1743

atvi  و هو احد اسهم الكواسر

----------


## saif1743

ufcs

----------

